# Ionizer 2 complete



## BurntFingers (Nov 7, 2019)

It's a Hyperion 2 clone. Fired up first time. I built this for a commission and then the dude ghosted on me. 

It's not a nice sounding pedal at all. The fuzz is pretty thin and bitty and the oscillation knob is something I struggled to find a use for myself, but the bass player I sold it to enjoyed the snarl it gave. Horses for courses I guess.

The volume knob interacts with the oscillation knob and changes the base frequency so you can sort of harmonise with yourself. There's some potential here to drone this note in with the key of a given song which I guess could be quite fun as you play over it.


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice build, like the artwork


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

Very unique look.  From the demos I've heard, it fits the pedal sound.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 11, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very unique look.  From the demos I've heard, it fits the pedal sound.



It came from the myth of Hyperion, who was a Titan in Greek mythology and were deities in their own right. That's the god part. Broken because it sounds broken when you fiddle with the oscillation control. 

I've got a sea machine clone on the go called bon voyage, a bed called the angry boy and a hummingbird clone inventively called the tremolo.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 11, 2019)

I grew up in LA, near the beach.  The local sewage treatment plant there is named _Hyperion_. I've got to work on some clever names for my pedals.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks awesome.....the wire looks like it has a metallic finish to it , but it may be my eyes...

Mike


----------

